# £ to €



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Off to France this week, does anyone know if the Auchan in Boulgne has an exchange facility. I notice they are offering a marginly better rate than I can find in the UK.

Andy


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

The Auchan in Calais was offering 1.24 on Saturday (17th) but this was if you bought goods and paid in sterling.

Have not seen an exchange kiosk but they do have ATMs.

Regards.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've just bought £602 quids worth and having 730 euros delivered to my door through the Post Office. Rate was 1.2113 so now I wait to see a flood of posts all getting around 1.50


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I've just bought £602 quids worth and having 730 euros delivered to my door through the Post Office. Rate was 1.2113 so now I wait to see a flood of posts all getting around 1.50


Don't think you'll get many takers, hasn't been near €1.50 for some time.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

How do you get the euro sign when typing - my keyboard hasn't got it?

I got 1.21 euro form the Post Office also.

Hovis


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*£ to E*

The last post on this subject recommended that Nationwide gave best rate and no charges when using your visa abroad. We have changed banks to them and look forward to better deals in Euro when we go abroad. But of course this only applies if you bank with them. Someone did mention the travel agent First Choice buttttttttttt!! what about that site 'compare.com or is that just car insurance, also www.thisismoney.co.uk covers financial in a a big way. I shudder when you say 1.21!!!! When we went to the Auchan at Bologne I didn't see any exchange desks. In Calpe in January there was a sign up but it was closed. I would think only open in season whenever that is?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hovis said:


> How do you get the euro sign when typing - my keyboard hasn't got it? Hovis


I'm on a Macbook which has the symbol, but then it is a Mac so one wouldn't expect anything less.

If you travel a lot in the Eurozone then Nationwide is the way to go. All the others charge up to £2 per card transaction, as well as a percentage charge, in some cases. That is with their debit cards, don't even think about drawing cash on their credit cards.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hovis said:


> How do you get the euro sign when typing - my keyboard hasn't got it?
> 
> I got 1.21 euro form the Post Office also.
> 
> Hovis


If your keyboard doesn't have the € sign on the number 4 key, hold the Alt key down and type 0128 on the numeric keypad, release the alt key and like magic the € sign will appear. 

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hovis said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get the euro sign when typing - my keyboard hasn't got it?
> ...


Thanks Olley. Your are right. I got 1.28 using that technique. Much better price. :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I know it's been on another thread but I've just receioved ny card here
http://www.caxtonfxcard.com

They say they'll beat any other rate. Works like a Mastercard and when you pay for stuff abroad it's the rate you get it forat the time you upload.

No currency transaction charges and onl;y 2 euros at a hole in wall.
(Thanks degzy :lol: )

Here's today's comparisonsEuro followed by Dolla)

Caxton FX 1.2350 : 1.9300 
Marks and Spencer 1.2106 : 1.8873 
ICE 1.2072: 1.8677 
Lloyds 1.2075: 1.8762 
Natwest 1.2010: 1.8620 
Travelex 1.2007 : 1.8674 
RBS 1.2000: 1.8600 
Post Office 1.2113 : 1.8866 
TTT 1.1966 : 1.8528


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered mine for Thursday 1.23, sorry Pusser  
only because I need a lot

try your local Altham travel agent they offer the best rates on the High Street


Anne


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Olley,

the easiest way to get the € sign is press alt gr button, on mine its to the right of the space bar and then press the $ key.and you go....$€$€..which atually gets boring after a while. Unless your using a Mac, in which case I dunno.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> Just ordered mine for Thursday 1.23, sorry Pusser
> only because I need a lot
> Anne


  It's because I'm fat, isn't it. 8O


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> annetony said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered mine for Thursday 1.23, sorry Pusser
> ...


 8O probably not as fat as me   

this calls for desperate measures I will have to give up my pies and cakies :roll: :roll:

Anne


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Olley,
> 
> the easiest way to get the € sign is press alt gr button, on mine its to the right of the space bar and then press the $ key.and you go....$€$€..which atually gets boring after a while. Unless your using a Mac, in which case I dunno.


Hi BA hovis said he hadn't got it on his keyboard, so he couldn't do Alt+4

Olley


----------

